# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صورة جمعت كل مشاهير العالم

## أميرة قوس النصر

إنها صورة عجيبة جمعت معظم مشاهير العالم و هاهي الصورة











ما رأيكم لو تعرفنا سوياً على اسماء هؤلاء المشاهير ؟


كل عضو يتفضل بذكر اسم شخصية واحدة من الشخصيات ويترك الفرصة لعضو آخر .. ؟؟
__________________

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورة مها 

انا شايف الشهيد ياسر عرفات في الوسط

----------


## زينة

*نابليون بونابرت*

----------


## زينة

*غاندي*

----------


## saousana

انا شايفة صدام حسين

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

الشهيد صدام حسين

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

طيب يا سوسن سبقتيني فيها
جيفارا

----------


## ابو نعيم

*بطل العالم سابقاً في الملاكمة تايسون*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شارلي شابلن

----------


## khaled aljonidee

رمز النازية 

هتلر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بليه

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام ...

من وين هالصورة يا مها ...

بصراحة الصور كثيرة ومتنوعة للكثير من القادة العالميين والعرب واصحاب العلم والفن ...الخ 

الي اعرفتهم في الصورة ما يلي ...

1- صدام حسين ... :Eh S(2):  

2- ياسر عرفات ...

3- فيدل كاسترو ...

4- تشي جيفارا ...

5- شارون / الكلب ...

6- غاندي ...

7- بتهوفن ...

8- ليوناردو دافنتشي ...

9- إلبرت انشتاين ...

10- نابليون ...

11- لينين ...

12- ستالين ...

13 - نيلسون مانديلا ...

14- باخ ...

وبصراحة كثيرررررررررررررر / بس تعبت من الكتابة ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ما شاء الله عليك يا نادر

انا شايف المعزة الي بالصورة بس اش اسمها ناسي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بروسلي 



بيل كلنتون 

مارغريت تاتشر

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

الحثالة
شارون

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ما شاء الله عليك يا نادر
> 
> انا شايف المعزة الي بالصورة بس اش اسمها ناسي   :db465236ff:



هاي معزة غاندي / رمز الإكتفاء ، لما اطلقها شعار في وجه بريطانيا واصرّ يوخذها معه على بريطانيا ...!!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام ...
> 
> من وين هالصورة يا مها ...
> 
> بصراحة الصور كثيرة ومتنوعة للكثير من القادة العالميين والعرب واصحاب العلم والفن ...الخ 
> 
> الي اعرفتهم في الصورة ما يلي ...
> 
> 1- صدام حسين ... 
> ...


اولا المصوره قديمه و انا شفتها قبل هالمره ( بس طبعا شكرا الك مها لانك جبتيها ) 

ثانيا انته خربت علينا اللعبه يا شاطر محنا بنكتب بالاسماء واحد واحد  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب حدا فيكو قدر يعرف وين شارلي شابلن ؟؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

والأهم ...

صورة جلالة الملك حسين الله يرحمه ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> طيب حدا فيكو قدر يعرف وين شارلي شابلن ؟؟؟؟


وهي شارلي شابلن ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وهي شارلي شابلن ...


حيّك يا ابو الطراونه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*أنا عرفت كمان 

ماو تسي تونغ

زعيم الحزب الشيوعي الصيني*

----------


## N_tarawneh

على فكرة ...

مع احترامي للجميع ، إلي بدقق في الصورة بلاقي فيها تلميحات كبيرة ، وخاصة في المجموعات ...!!!

دققوا أكثر ...!!!؟؟؟

الصورة تستحق التأمل ...!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

أنا عرفت بلّ كلينتون / ولاحظوا كيف رافع إيده ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

وعرفت كمان بلّ قيتس ...

هيو قاعد فوق بيليه تبع كرة القدم ...

ولاحظوا كيف هوه الوحيد تقريبا ً إلي مشخّص ولابس ربطة ومتأنّق وتكنولوجي ...!!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي وين الأم تيريزا في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):  
هيها موجودة بس مش واضحة

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي وين دبليو بوّش  في الصورة ، وعلى مين قاعد بطلّع  ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):  
شكلو عم يطلع على الطاولة الحمرا او عرفات بس الأكيد الطاولة

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي كوفي أنان في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي الرئيس الروسي السابق ميخائيل غورباتشوف في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي مدام كوري في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):  
خذ اتلقى

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بعرف البنت الزغيرة الي واقفه ورا إنشتاين في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي الرئيس الروسي فلادمير بوتين في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بعرف مارلين مونرو واقفة في جنب مين ، ومين بقدر يحلل الرمزية من خلال وقفة مارلين مونرو بجنب الشخص المعني في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مين بقدر يحدد إلي كوفي أنان في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟


كوفي انان فوق الشهيد ياسر عرفات على اليمين 

انا مش قادر ارفع الصورة لأنه النت بطيء شوي

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي مغنى الأوبرا الإيطالي لوتشيانو بافاروتي  في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> كوفي انان فوق الشهيد ياسر عرفات على اليمين 
> 
> انا مش قادر ارفع الصورة لأنه النت بطيء شوي


طب شو قاعد بسوي ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> كوفي انان فوق الشهيد ياسر عرفات على اليمين 
> 
> انا مش قادر ارفع الصورة لأنه النت بطيء شوي


لا ياعمري هيو كوفي انا

----------


## ayman

> مين بقدر يحدد إلي مغنى الأوبرا الإيطالي لوتشيانو بافاروتي  في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟


اتفضل هيو

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا ياعمري هيو كوفي انا


مزبوط أيمن ...

وإلك مني 5 قروش ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> مين بقدر يحدد إلي الرئيس الروسي فلادمير بوتين في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟


هيو قضبتو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اتفضل هيو


كمان مزبوط أيمن ...

وإلك مني كمان 5 قروش وهيك بصيروا عشرة ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هيو قضبتو


احسنت يا أيمن ...

وهي صاروا 15 قرش ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> مين بعرف مارلين مونرو واقفة في جنب مين ، ومين بقدر يحلل الرمزية من خلال وقفة مارلين مونرو بجنب الشخص المعني في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟


هاي مارين على ما اظن صح  انت قصدك عن  الي وراها ولا عرفات؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هاي مارين على ما اظن صح  انت قصدك عن  الي وراها ولا عرفات؟


مزبوط  ...

وانا قصدي عن المرحوم عرفات ...

بس شو بتلاحظ من الرمزية وما هو الشيء الذي اراد ان يتحدث به رسام الصورة للعرب من خلال تجسيد صورة مارلين مونرو بجانب المرحوم ياسر عرفات ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

> مزبوط  ...
> 
> وانا قصدي عن المرحوم عرفات ...
> 
> بس شو بتلاحظ من الرمزية وما هو الشيء الذي اراد ان يتحدث به رسام الصورة للعرب من خلال تجسيد صورة مارلين مونرو بجانب المرحوم ياسر عرفات ...!!!؟؟؟


مش عارف والله  بس انا شايف انو عرفات قاعد على البساط يعني قعدة عرب واذا قلنا انو مارلين قدامه او هيك قصدها الرسام فيعني انو العرب بس شغل كيف وانبساط  :Db465236ff:  

طبعا انا قصدي عن قعدات الغناء والرقص والحفلات

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مش عارف والله  بس انا شايف انو عرفات قاعد على البساط يعني قعدة عرب واذا قلنا انو مارلين قدامه او هيك قصدها الرسام فيعني انو العرب بس شغل كيف وانبساط  
> 
> طبعا انا قصدي عن قعدات الغناء والرقص والحفلات


نعم / كلامك فيه منه يا أيمن حوالي 60% ...

أبدعت ...

اثاريك طلعت ذكي يا مقصوف الرقبة ... :Db465236ff:  

طب يله اعرف الباقيين / هي رصيدك صار 20 قرش ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> نعم / كلامك فيه منه يا أيمن حوالي 60% ...
> 
> أبدعت ...
> 
> اثاريك طلعت ذكي يا مقصوف الرقبة ... 
> 
> طب يله اعرف الباقيين / هي رصيدك صار 20 قرش ...


له له طبعا من يومي بس انا ما فكرت بمارلين انا بس على العود وقعدة عرفات بس اما مارلين ما اظن الها دخل بالموضوع الا اذا حسبنا انو قربها من عرفات 


مين كمان بدك اعرف هات ؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> له له طبعا من يومي بس انا ما فكرت بمارلين انا بس على العود وقعدة عرفات بس اما مارلين ما اظن الها دخل بالموضوع الا اذا حسبنا انو قربها من عرفات 
> 
> 
> مين كمان بدك اعرف هات ؟


نزلت اسئلة كثيرررررررررررررر ...

تبع لردودي وانت بتعرف ...؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشاء الله عليكوا يخزي العين الصورة شاغلتكم كثير وتحليلاتكم حلوة والله

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مشاء الله عليكوا يخزي العين الصورة شاغلتكم كثير وتحليلاتكم حلوة والله


أهلين أمّ المه ...

طب يله ساعدي أيمن في الحلّ ...؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي جنكيز خان في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي هنري فورد / صاحب سيارة فورد في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):  
خذ  كمان حاط صورة سيارة تحته :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> مين بقدر يحدد إلي جنكيز خان في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟


نادر الوجوه مو واضحة كثير وفي تشايه بين الناس والصينين اصلا  واحد من هذول هو جانكيز

----------


## N_tarawneh

مين بقدر يحدد إلي إلفيس برسلي في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر الوجوه مو واضحة كثير وفي تشايه بين الناس والصينين اصلا  واحد من هذول هو جانكيز


هي جنكيز خان ...



وبما إنك حطيتني أما خيارين في الإجابة ، مارح أعطيك 5 قروش رح أعطيك قرشين ونص ، وهيك رصيدك بصير 22.5 ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> مين بقدر يحدد إلي هنري فورد / صاحب سيارة فورد في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟ 
> خذ  كمان حاط صورة سيارة تحته


انا اسف عم نادر شكلي نعست كثير وبكبس على تحرير بد اقتباس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هي جنكيز خان ...
> 
> 
> 
> وبما إنك حطيتني أما خيارين في الإجابة ، مارح أعطيك 5 قروش رح أعطيك قرشين ونص ، وهيك رصيدك بصير 22.5 ...


بعدين يا أهبل عرق جنكيز خان منغولي مش من العرق الصيني / يعني بشبهك  ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا اسف عم نادر شكلي نعست كثير وبكبس على تحرير بد اقتباس


مزبوط ...

وهي صار عندك 27.5 ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> مين بقدر يحدد إلي إلفيس برسلي في الصورة ...!!!؟؟؟


خذ وهو نحيف كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> بعدين يا أهبل عرق جنكيز خان منغولي مش من العرق الصيني / يعني بشبهك  ...


مش مهم العرق المهم السنحة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> خذ وهو نحيف كمان


مزبوط ...

وهي صار عندك 32.5 قرش ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

طب يله يا شاطر طلع الي كل صور الشخصيات هاي ((شاطر  ، شاطر)) ... :Db465236ff:  

1- صدام حسين ...  :Eh S(2):  

2- ياسر عرفات ...

3- فيدل كاسترو ...

4- تشي جيفارا ...

5- شارون / الكلب ...

6- غاندي ...

7- بتهوفن ...

8- ليوناردو دافنتشي ...

9- إلبرت انشتاين ...

10- نابليون ...

11- لينين ...

12- ستالين ...

13 - نيلسون مانديلا ...

14- باخ ...

******************************

ولي عودة ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

شو يا شباب ...!!!

ما حدا بده يشارك ...؟؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شو يا شباب ...!!!
> 
> ما حدا بده يشارك ...؟؟؟


والله صعبه ما بعرفه منهم الا القليل (أشكالهم)

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بصراحه الرسام عبقري ومش قليل!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بصراحه الرسام عبقري ومش قليل!!


طب حرّك مخك يا عبوده ...؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طب حرّك مخك يا عبوده ...؟؟؟


انا عندي الحل 
بس كيف بدي اعطيك اياه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مين بطلع مايكل جوردان؟؟؟

----------

